# Solved: Driver for Epson Perfection 1660 Photo Scanner on Windows 7 - 32 bit



## ytdale (Jan 24, 2011)

*Solution:
* 
Use old driver, Twain Driver V5.60A, epson10404.
http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...doid=21643925&infoType=Downloads&platform=All

1. Load Epson Smart Panel and PhotoImpression software from your CD. 
2. In Device Manager, uninstall reference to scanner from under IMAGING DEVICE and/or UNKNOWN or
OTHERS DEVICES by right-clicking on it.
3. Disconnect the scanner USB cable. Close all open windows.
4. In Program and Features, uninstall Epson Twain by right-clicking on it.
5. Restart the computer.
6. Run the epson10404 driver file in compatibility mode of Windows XP SP3.
7. Click FINISH when installation is complete.
8. Reconnect scanner USB cable.
9. Windows will automatically load the new hardware and complete the install.
10. Your scanner should now be ready for use.


----------

